# Basic training and beyond



## Respectyouall (30 Jan 2016)

Hello, I am currently in the application process for the CAF, I just have simple basic questions, first off I appreciate your time in answering me and your service to this great country. First off if I can even get accepted, if I am to have trouble with any part of basic training but refuse to give up and will do anything and 110 percent effort will the CAF give up on me? Am I joining for the wrong reason if I just want to like the guy I see in the mirror again and have pride in myself again and prove to myself I'm not a mistake and want my family to look at me with pride ? I'm not trying to be a Rambo or none of that unrealistic stuff I just want to do my part to keep my family friends and country safe but is it deemed less worthy then a frontline soldier to be a vehicle technician? I want to go overseas to help in anyway I can wherever I am needed but do you get a choice as to where you go when that time comes? I don't mind not having a choice I am just wondering. I'm not a teenager at all and have thoroughly thought it out and if I can actually be accepted I want to sign for life as I don't want to do anything else or be anything else I know how I see armed forces personnel and want my daughter to look at me the same way but if I sign for life do I have to move every 3 years for my entire career? That's all my questions for now thank you for your time. I will never give up on the caf I just hope my heart shows through and the caf dosent give up on me.


----------



## stealthylizard (30 Jan 2016)

There is a standard to be met in everything you do in the military.  They won't give up on you, if you don't give up on yourself.  Meet the standard, exceed it, and you will never have any problems.  Come physically prepared.  There no "less worthy" positions in the military.  Every job has its place, and everyone is interdependent on the other.  If the infantry guys LAV breaks down, they need you to repair it.  Without that LAV, they aren't as effective to bring the fight to the enemy.  Transport truck carrying rations, water, ordinance, etc needs fixing, lives depend on that truck making it to where it has to go.  

And for a bonus incentive - you get to yell at people for breaking what quickly becomes your babies, and giving you extra work to do when you already have enough vehicles to fix stuff for the next 6 months because every infanteer sees a vehicle as a nail, and the only thing they carry are hammers.  Vehicle techs are like cooks and clerks, you never want to piss them off.  They can make or break your day.


----------



## mariomike (30 Jan 2016)

Respectyouall said:
			
		

> if I am to have trouble with any part of basic training but refuse to give up and will do anything and 110 percent effort will the CAF give up on me?



Fail BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++fail+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=5sKsVuXnDsaC8QecoqaYDA&gws_rd=ssl



			
				Respectyouall said:
			
		

> is it deemed less worthy then a frontline soldier to be a vehicle technician?



Every job is important.
If you release as a trained Vehicle Tech, you may find this of interest,
http://army.ca/forums/threads/112669/post-1266217.html#msg1266217
Reply #2



			
				Respectyouall said:
			
		

> I want to go overseas to help in anyway I can wherever I am needed but do you get a choice as to where you go when that time comes?



Choice, or lack of choice, in deployments is discussed here,

Wanna join, but what if I don't wanna deploy? (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89177.0/nowap.html
4 pages.

Voluntary Deployment???  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98932.0

See also,
Deployment
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++deploy+choice&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=KNasVtT9FsqC8QeI8KS4Bw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++deploy+



			
				Respectyouall said:
			
		

> want my daughter to look at me the same way but if I sign for life do I have to move every 3 years for my entire career?



How often will I get relocated if I have a family?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/120571.0


----------



## Respectyouall (30 Jan 2016)

Wow, you guys are awesome! Thank you so much for your time and info and Steathly your words made me feel much better about my trade choice and I see how important the role is I wasent looking at it that way I guess. This just made my day guys thanks so much ! The links are great you guys litterly answered all my questions and more I can't wait to get to BMQ and give it all I have.


----------



## mariomike (30 Jan 2016)

Respectyouall said:
			
		

> The links are great you guys litterly answered all my questions and more I can't wait to get to BMQ and give it all I have.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Loachman (30 Jan 2016)

Welcome to Army.ca, Respectyouall. As you can see from mariomike's links, there is plenty of information on this Site already. Take the time to read though it, and try the Search Function if you want specific information. You'll find answers to questions that have not even occurred to you yet.


----------



## Respectyouall (30 Jan 2016)

Thank you loachman yes this site is awesome I have been browsing through the forums and found TONS of vital information. There are some great people on here that seem to really strive to help anyone out.


----------



## mariomike (30 Jan 2016)

Respectyouall said:
			
		

> this site is awesome I have been browsing through the forums and found TONS of vital information.



One of my favorite quotes,



			
				Scarlett said:
			
		

> my tip to you is to use the search function on this forum. I have been able to find an answer on here to every question I've had.


----------



## Respectyouall (3 Feb 2016)

Mariomike, stealthy lizard, and Loachman ... Thank you all again wanted to let you know I took the cfat today scored in top 13 percentile in the country !! Ended up getting my med 1 & 2 and interview all done same day afterwords. I'm very excited your words and help definitely motivated and helped me greatly in this, just waiting to hear from Ottawa on med 3 and off I go. Just wanted you all to know you made a big impact on my life with your help and support. Thanks


----------



## mariomike (3 Feb 2016)

Congratulations, R.

This would be for the "beyond" part of the thread title...

With the trade you have selected, you may wish to take a look at this,

"A CIVILIAN CREDENTIAL FOR MILITARY TRADES"
http://www.red-seal.ca/images/DND_2013_brochure_En.pdf


----------



## Loachman (4 Feb 2016)

Respectyouall said:
			
		

> Mariomike, stealthy lizard, and Loachman ... Thank you all again



My pleasure.

Now I can be a complete jerk to everybody else for the rest of the day.

But seriously, good for you.

Next comes the hard part.

But it's all worth it.


----------

